# watery poop



## crystalseas (9 mo ago)

Hi! i took my african egg eater to the vet today to establish he with a vet along with my concern that she hadn’t been pooping. he said she was fine and squeezed around her lower body to try to loosen the poop. a bunch of irate came out but no poop. then a few hours later i noticed poop in her cage but it was super watery and weird. should i be concerned?


----------

